# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  ваша помощь

## Padonak

Всем доброго дня. Я новичок в мире моделизма, вот тут подарили один самолетик и очень хотелось узнать следующие вопросы.
1. В чем разница между акриловой и остальными видами краски, какая лучше ложится и т.д.
2. Я так понимаю что после сборки модель рекомендуется покрывать лаком, что за лак для этого требуется
3. Как можно обойтись без аэрографа, наверняка сть ещё какие-то способы.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Sorm

почитай внимательно эту ветку.
Практически все вопросы уже были рассмотрены  :D 
Удачи.

----------


## Kasatka

на вопросы эти конечно же отвечали
но позволю себя еще раз ответить

1. акриловая краска от эмалей отличается составом. Считается, что акриловые краски более безопасны для здоровья. Они обычно не пахнут так как эмали (которые разводятся растворителями), их можно разбавлять водой или изопропиловым спиртом (некоторые умудряются делать это водкой). К удобству работы с акрилами относят также то, что они практически моментально высыхают (лучше давать некоторое время - полчаса - час). Мне еще очень нравится, что слой, который они создают при покраске гораздо тоньше, что видимо является следствием значительной усадки акрилов. Однако эмали имеют лучшую адгезию (прилипучесть) к поверхности модели и для них не нужно модель перед окраской грунтовать. В противоложность этому, перед окраской акрилами модель желательно загрунтовать грунтовкой, в таком случае акрил потом не отодрать. Я уже давно не крашу эмалями, не нравится мне время их высыхания (порой, в зависимости от влажности, модель может сохнуть от несколько часов до нескольких дней - так у меня было с эмалями Xtracolor). Крашу только акрилами. Применение грунтовки для меня всегда было обязательным, так как она позволяет выявить многие недостатки, а именно, царапины, неровности расшивки, следы клея или шпаклевки, которые на пластике могут быть незаметны, и исправить их до покраски основными цветами камуфляжа.

2. Модель покрывается лаком два раза (а то и три). Первый - после покраски, перед нанесением декалей модель задувается глянцевым лаком. Наклейка декалей на глянцевую поверхность позволяет избежать многих проблем с их прилеганием к модели и зловредным серебрением впоследствии (серебрение является следствием того, что толстая декаль, а иногда и тонкая, не прилегает полностью к поверхности модели и тончайший слой воздуха между декалью и слоем краски создает эффект изменения цвета и как следствие "серебрение" под определенными углами, что очень портит внешний вид модели). Глянцевая же поверхность, так как она гладкая, позволяет декали выравняться и приклеиться к модели всей своей поверхностью. Желательно использовать специальные жидкости для размягчения декалей. При отсутствии онных можно использовать уксус. Второй раз, это после того как декали нанесены, модель затонирована, испачкана подтеками масла, грязи и тп. Она все еще остается глянцевой, так ведь? Поэтому модель нужно задуть матовым или полуматовым (сатиновым лаком). Во-первых, чтобы закрепить декали и следы тонировки и эксплуатации, во-вторых, чтобы придать модели законченный вид наиболее близкий по матовости к реальному самолету. В выборе лака следует учитывать "блескучесть" прототипа. Так строевые машины будут более матовыми, а самолеты пилотажных групп более глянцевыми.

3. Без аэрографа для постройки и окраски презентабельной модели обойтись очень трудно. И при первой же возможности я бы рекомендовал не пожалеть денег и купить аэрограф - это изменит качество модели в разы. Однако, если средства не позволяют пока это приобретение, то можно воспользоваться самодельным аэрографом или, как его еще называют, "зубографом". Идея проста - берется спичесный коробок. К длинной его части скотчем привязывается корпус от шариковой ручки (узким отверстием вперед) западлицо с краем коробка. К короткой части привязываем стержень от шариковой ручки с вытащенным шариком. Берем баночку с краской в левую руку опускаем туда стержень и направив на модель дуем в шариковую ручку. Лучше сперва потренироваться на "кошках"

Удачи! =)

----------


## VPK_Verka

Касатка,  я поражаюсь вашей отзывчивость  и как Вы всегда!  Стараетесь помочь  новичкам,  похвалить  их при демонстрации  своих первых «творений»   и всегда корректно!   подсказать об ошибках.


Большое Вам пасиба!
Очень приятно общаться с  Вами.   Спасибо.

----------


## Padonak

Всем спасибо.... я в шоке, особенно про коробок :!:

----------


## Kasatka

и не говори.. =) как только не изнывались..=)
голь на выдумки хитра  :lol:

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Однако, если средства не позволяют пока это приобретение, то можно воспользоваться самодельным аэрографом или, как его еще называют, "зубографом". Идея проста - берется спичесный коробок. К длинной его части скотчем привязывается корпус от шариковой ручки (узким отверстием вперед) западлицо с краем коробка. К короткой части привязываем стержень от шариковой ручки с вытащенным шариком. Берем баночку с краской в левую руку опускаем туда стержень и направив на модель дуем в шариковую ручку.


Дык! Вариации на тему закона Бернулли ;)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

как вариант был в Советские времена ручной ингалятор, наливаем краску в емкость для лекарств, внизе груша, при ее жиме через тонкий раструб краска и вылетала, типа аэрограф=))
недостаток: раструб смотрит вверх, то есть окрашивая модель приходилось держать ее сверху, а "пшикать" снизу=))
но как ни странно, получалось весьма неплохо, по тем меркам конечно  :Wink:  
а еще поролоном был метод красить, некоторые так наловчились, что от покраски аэрографом с трудом отличить можно было :D

----------


## An-Z

> Всем спасибо.... я в шоке, особенно про коробок :!:


 :lol: сразу видно - не служили в Советской Армии!!! Это типичный дембельский аэрограф!! Сколько альбомов таким накрашено...

----------


## Kasatka

да и не только альбомов =))

----------


## Mr_Dragon

Не то чтобы не отличить от аэрографа, а даже отучить некоторых от поролона не удавалось. Но все-таки осмыслив ограниченность техники поролона переходили на аэрограф...

----------


## timsz

Я, конечно, понимаю, что это лоховство...

Но мне очень нравится вариант кисточка+краска Testors.

Поверхность получается очень ровная и правильной матовости.

 :oops: 

Только цена Тесторса не нравится...

----------


## Kasatka

хороших результатов можно добиться и кисточкой. Если руки из правильного места растут

Я в местном клубе модельном видел одного моделиста (бывший пилот Канберры), который в модели (48-й масштаб) пытается воссоздать как можно больше детализации - провода, шланги, кнопки - все как на реальном самолете. Получается здорово. 
А потом он модель красит. 
Кисточкой. Толстым слоем. Убил бы. Потратить год на детализацию модели и потом в одночасье всю эту детализацию замазать краской тяп-ляп - за это надо расстреливать на месте.  :roll: 

А есть народ который даже конкурсы проводит моделей покрашенных кисточками. На первый взгляд не отличишь от покрашенных аэрографом.

----------

